# Cat scared of cat flap



## kbuck

Hi. So, my cat typically uses the cat flap to go in and out whenever she wants to (she loves our garden and tends to stick to her domain). However, this week...it is like the cat flap is the devil. She simply will not use it. She is not sick...she is moving around like usual. But she keeps going all the way to the cap flap and sitting in front of it. And then when we open the door she goes out but will not come back in through the flap (as in sitting outside waiting). I felt the flap in case there was something sticky or whatever and it is smooth. I cleaned it. I sprayed some feliway near it. Not working. Any ideas? She goes to the bathroom outside so I am concerned she is holding it (she has never liked litter and even when we did have litter she opted for outside). 

:kittyball


----------



## cinderflower

wow. tbh, i have no idea because i've never had a cat flap. maybe something happened, like it got windy and made a weird sound and spooked her.

i guess just let her out a few times a day to make sure she goes to the bathroom.


----------



## Shamu

Is it possible that kitty may have gotten her paw stuck? If the flap is a "hard" flap?

I can't use a flap because when I was testing the cat door (on a card board box before door installation to the basement) my cats, if they didn't go straight through, got their little paws stuck! Like, if they "batted" at it, and it swung back and forth. It happened to Maxie; she was batting at it, and her paw was just in the right place and the door was swinging and her paw was trapped.

Not sure what kind of flap it is, but that is what happened to my cat.

Can't believe they designed a cat door that would even do that; I was so mad never thought they could get their paw stuck.

.


----------



## Greenport ferals

Yes, it's possible that no matter how well the door was designed, your cat got her tail or paw pinched.

Perhaps leave it in the open position - tie it up or prop it - until she gets comfortable with it again.


----------



## AngusThermopyle

I agree with the above comments; something happened with the flap that she was either scared or hurt herself while using it so it is now an evil flap.


----------

